# "Handing Off". The KISS principle.



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Following on from another observation of comments in the AC REVOLUTION thread, I read that "Handing Off" appears to be simple with DCC and somewhat more complicated with the REVOLUTION.

Let me explain how RCS overcame this "Handing Off" procedure using the Kiss principle.
Many of the bigger battery R/C clubs and groups quite often have Yardmasters making up trains in the yards using RCS. 
When the trains are made up and ready to roll on the mainline, they are "Handed Off" to the engineers without any procedures (either simple or complicated) other than by simply passing the RCS TX handpiece to the Engineer.
The procedure is reversed just as simply when a train arrives at a yard to be reformed. The Engineer handles the RCS TX handpiece to the Yardmaster.

This does of course mean that there is one RCS TX handpiece required for each loco, or group of locos. 
Not a problem as the RCS TX handpieces are by far the lowest priced of all proprietary brands. 
Making such simple operation really affordable. 

The KISS principle personified.

How to use the TX-24. http://www.rcs-rc.com/PDF/TX-24/TX-24-EL-102.pdf


----------



## GG (Jan 1, 2009)

Tony, forgive me. 

This RCS bit.. and I have not explored your site. 

Do you manufacture and sell this technology? 


gg


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

*RE: "Handing Off". The KISS principle.*

He does.


----------



## GG (Jan 1, 2009)

Posted By Curmudgeon on 04/07/2009 8:32 PM
He does.


oops... and automatic bias.. 

I say no more.


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By GG on 04/07/2009 8:18 PM
Tony, forgive me. 

This RCS bit.. and I have not explored your site. 

Do you manufacture and sell this technology? 


gg 




I sure do.

........and I have been doing it for way longer than anyone else currently making R/C stuff.

I relate my experiences and therefore my ensuing ideas.

The KISS method has been, and always will be, my guiding principle.

To put it succinctly.
There are always more ways to do something than the money men with spin would have you believe.


----------



## GG (Jan 1, 2009)

Posted By TonyWalsham on 04/07/2009 8:44 PM
Posted By GG on 04/07/2009 8:18 PM
Tony, forgive me. 

This RCS bit.. and I have not explored your site. 

Do you manufacture and sell this technology? 


gg 




I sure do.

........and I have been doing it for way longer than anyone else currently making R/C stuff.

I relate my experiences and therefore my ensuing ideas.

The KISS principle has been, and always will be, by guiding light.

To put it succinctly.
There are always more ways to do something than the money men with spin would have you believe.





Tony, I meant no offence, 


However I, an from my own world reflect on one's profession and how I take it to market. 



Simple as that. 


My apologies for the offense. 


I really do take your opinions in consideration. There is a fine balance here as you may know. 



gg


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: "Handing Off". The KISS principle.*

GG. 
There was no offense taken. 
If I knew how to, or more correctly remembered how to do smileys, I would put some in. 

EDIT: I remembered how to do Smileys.


----------



## GG (Jan 1, 2009)

How is this:









I think battery for my mtnce fleet ! 

How's that for positive thinking... 


The day will come when my DCS platform plays in with my DCC platform and with battery to kick in as a star player (as I fix my connectivity issues of the day ... just joking however behind every joke there is an element of truth)

gg


----------



## Paul Norton (Jan 8, 2008)

I don’t think we could pry the RCS transmitters from hands of our members that use them. Those that use them; like them a lot!

I got to run a GP-9 with an RCS system one day, when I showed up with a 27 MHz transmitter and a locomotive with a 75 MHz receiver. My transmitters are now labeled on the top of the front face.


----------

